# Bird mount cleaning



## flyfish

What is the best way to clean mounted birds? I have heard a feather duster and acetone. I s there any truth to that, if not, what is best. thanks in advance.:help:


----------



## neil duffey

give me a little more detail on what your cleaning. if you just need it dusted, use a swiffer duster, and a blush crush... if you spilt something on it, you hvae to be careful w/ aceton. it could dissolve some tings used in the mounting process depending on what area your cleaning.


----------



## tedshunter

I would not recommend acetone I would be afraid of taking off paint.I just use a real soft makeup brush and brush with the feathers not against them.Maybe use a damp cloth if you have real heavy dust. I keep up on mine before it gets that bad so the brush works fine for me.


----------



## flyfish

Pheasant mount, nothing spilled on it just gettin a little dusty.


----------



## neil duffey

def just do what both ted and i detailed... blush brush w/ the direction if the feathers... a swiffer hand duster works too.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Dipping just the outer top of your Blush or Rouge brush in mineral spirits will also help on very dusty birds. Clean first, then do this step last. Just enough to lightly wet the feathers, then let dry. On really old and neglected birds I use my air brush set at 30 lbs to first dust off feathers. Doing this usually requires tweezers to re-track feather alignments and can take a LONG time to groom.

Mitch


----------



## flyfish

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------

